# the best Transfer paper for Dark and light garments..



## printmezambo (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, can anybody give me idea's on which is the best and the most ideal transfer paper for heatpress printing (the one that will not peel easily or fade when washed.. thank you.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Jet Pro Soft Stretch works best for me. Never had a customer complaint. My wife wears some that have been washed dozens of times. Temp 320 F and time 10 sec. and you can't go wrong.
Still trying different darks. No recommendations yet. God Bless.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

ole Jobe said:


> Jet Pro Soft Stretch works best for me. Never had a customer complaint. My wife wears some that have been washed dozens of times. Temp 320 F and time 10 sec. and you can't go wrong.
> Still trying different darks. No recommendations yet. God Bless.


Jobe. The manufacturer's instructions call for 375 for 30 seconds. You are sure of those settings that you are using?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Haven't read the instructions in years. I got the 320 and 10 somewhere and it works though I do sometimes go a little longer on the time.


----------

